# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Silicone/sealant safe for use in terrarium?

## hereces

Can anyone recommend a silicone/sealant safe for use in a terrarium?

----------


## bshmerlie

You can use any product that is 100% silicone.  They are available at hardware stores or Walmart and they will come in various colors including clear.  Just make sure you do not have any pets in the cage at the time you are using it and that it has fully cured with no odor before you put them back in.  Silicone has a very strong smell to it as it is drying and the fumes could harm your pets. Once it is fully cured and no longer smells it is completely safe.

----------


## RobM

> Can anyone recommend a silicone/sealant safe for use in a terrarium?


Just pop into your local fish shop, they should sell aquarium safe silicone, which should be ok for you to use.

----------


## jackdogga

usuaslly its cheaper to get it from hardware stores

----------


## Savannah

So I'm new to owning frogs. I'm wanting to get red eyed tree frogs. I am currently getting my vivarum together. We used a expanding foam to create terrain. We were told to seal it using a silicon sealant spray, we can't find any where we live. We need a spray to cover the area since a caulk won't work. The closest thing we find is Thompsons water seal, but are worried it may be toxic to the frogs. Any ideas or suggestions?

----------


## Lynn

> So I'm new to owning frogs. I'm wanting to get red eyed tree frogs. I am currently getting my vivarum together. We used a expanding foam to create terrain. We were told to seal it using a silicon sealant spray, we can't find any where we live. We need a spray to cover the area since a caulk won't work. The closest thing we find is Thompsons water seal, but are worried it may be toxic to the frogs. Any ideas or suggestions?


Savannah,
I have never used the foam product , nor sealer.
But a do agree with you  re: the water seal would be toxic!

I'm sure you will get some advice regarding this.
Maybe do a forum search? I know I have seen threads about this - recently.
Lynn

----------


## Kristen

> So I'm new to owning frogs. I'm wanting to get red eyed tree frogs. I am currently getting my vivarum together. We used a expanding foam to create terrain. We were told to seal it using a silicon sealant spray, we can't find any where we live. We need a spray to cover the area since a caulk won't work. The closest thing we find is Thompsons water seal, but are worried it may be toxic to the frogs. Any ideas or suggestions?


Pn the expanding foam bottle does it say that it is waterproof/for use outside? Because usaully if it says that you dont need to seal it. but I sealed mine with pond sealer, Its just a tub of siliconish stuff that you paint on,  :Smile:

----------


## Badger

You don't need to seal it using spray, expanding foam is porous though, so you may want to cover it with something like this: Silicone II Window and Door Caulk Brown 9.8 oz-GE5080 12C at The Home Depot

Make sure you don't get anything that says "Kitchen and Bath". In the kitchen and bath versions they included mold inhibitors (killers), which can be harmful to frogs. Hope this helps!

----------


## Savannah

It just says it's water resistant.  :Smile:

----------


## Savannah

Kristen: its only water resistant. so I'm guessing i'll need to seal it.
Dalton: Thanks for the tip!
Thankyou all for the advice. I'm really excited and can't wait!! Thanks again!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Savannah

Does anyone know where we could find a pond sealant?  :Smile:

----------


## ohyoufancy

some hom edepot or lowes may have it if not you can try petstores that have pond supplies or order it online..... pretty much anyone who sells pond supplies and liners SHOULD have it or be able to order it

----------


## IrishRonin

Ok look GE makes a 100% silicon, it comes in a tube. I suggest that you get black so you can see it. Then get some gloves and spread it evenly over the entire surface of the GS, then put on your eco-earth. Done and Done. PS- sprays have aerosol and there toxic to all

----------


## Savannah

thanks all. I didnt know that sprays could be toxic thanks for the ps IrishRonin.  :Smile: 
Do they have a clear for that IrishRonin? i painted some of it so it will look like rock and would hate to cover over it...

----------


## StevieTheTreeFrog

I am making a pond for my red eyed tree frog and i am making a water fall out of rocks i was wondering what kind of silicone i should use since part of the waterfall is going to be under water

----------


## Badger

GE silicone II, or I I've found work the best.

----------


## StevieTheTreeFrog

thanks so much i found this silicone on home depot's website

----------

